# شرح كامل لمرجع (Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering) للمؤلف (H.Scott Fogler)



## احمد البدوي يعقوب (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم أخوتي فى منتدى المهندسين العرب , لكل من هو مهتم بتصميم المفاعلات (Reactos Design) , 
شرح كامل لمرجع (Elements of Chemical Reaction Engineering) للمؤلف (H.Scott Fogler) 
بواسطة المؤلف Fogler نفسه :

1/ شرح بالفيديو وبصوت المؤلف على الرابط التالي

http://www.engin.umich.edu/dept/che/kinetics/videos/done_videos


2/ اما المحاظرات نفسها بال Power Point على الرابط التالي

http://www.engin.umich.edu/dept/che/kinetics/videos/lectures


ونسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعوات ... ولكم التحية


مهندس/ أحمد البدوي يعقوب
جامعة الجزيرة - السودان


----------



## zinedine4 (5 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aahmh86 (5 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله الخير والاحسان وأسكنك الفردوس الاعلى.
مشكووووووووور يابن بلدي ,,, دايماً كريمين يا أهل جامعة الجزيرة


----------



## Eng Omar_chemical (6 مارس 2011)

عاشت ايدك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## belal7 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووور انا استفدت منه ودعيت لك


----------



## برزان درويش (13 نوفمبر 2011)

ان شالله دائما بالتفوق والنجاح


----------



## W7SH (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يحفظك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك ياااااااارب


----------



## احمد البدوي يعقوب (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً على مروركم الرائع ... دمتم بخير


----------



## كاربن (17 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك اخي العزيز


----------



## hawarf2000 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## رغدة ليبيا (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير 

تحياتى لك ​


----------



## saif alshmary (6 يونيو 2014)

you are hero


----------

